# Renting In Las Vegas Area



## GMM (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello,
   We were thinking of renting/moving in the Las Vegas area. There's no rent control like there is in California.
Has anyone experience their rent going up a lot?
Which apartment complex is good to live at?


----------



## Manatee (Oct 20, 2017)

Vegas never lit my fire.  If I were going to Nevada it would probably be to the Carson City area.  But then I probably would not go to Nevada.  I did live in AZ for 14 years, but then returned to Florida.  There were a_ lot_ of refugees from California and Washington in Arizona.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2017)

I would not live in Nevada because of the blast furnace it is in the summer.  It gets very hot here in summer, too, but the heat in Las Vegas hits you like a wall and just sucks your breath away.


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 24, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I would not live in Nevada because of the blast furnace it is in the summer.  It gets very hot here in summer, too, but the heat in Las Vegas hits you like a wall and just sucks your breath away.




Las Vegas is not all of Nevada.  Just saying.


----------



## Knight (Oct 25, 2017)

GMM said:


> Hello,
> We were thinking of renting/moving in the Las Vegas area. There's no rent control like there is in California.
> Has anyone experience their rent going up a lot?
> Which apartment complex is good to live at?


Las Vegas like most large cities has areas that should be avoided. Other consideration's Las Vegas is vying for Amazon to build their headquarters in Vegas because of the projected 50,000 jobs that would bring. Toss in the Raiders football team relocating to Vegas and the population boom might not be what you would want. More than likely property values and cost to own or rent will rise. 

Heat. No everyone is a fan of heat, maybe less understood is that high temps are not year round, just like ice & snow aren't. About 4 months out of the year heat & A/C aren't needed. 4 months heat & A/c vary. Then there is the 4 months of  high heat that both southern Nv. & Arizona enjoy. 

You might want to check out places like Laughlin, Mesquite, or Pahrump as alternatives to what you are looking for.


----------



## BobF (Oct 25, 2017)

It all depends on what you want.   Temps are not all that bad as I remember from my years in the west.   Usually peaks in the 90 to low 100's most of the the time.   On occasion, a day or two at a time it would peak in the over 110 levels.     For those extreme heat days stay inside as much as possible.   It passes just as the blizzards will do in northern states.   Highest I can remember was about 118 for a few hours one day.   This was in Arizona.   The wife and I were out that afternoon going for a dinner.   My experience in Nevada has been in several places and Las Vegas, where my brother lives, is to me just another collection of Casinos and a big city reminder for living style.   Some like big cities but I prefer the smaller up to about50 to 60 thousand.   Don't mind having a city an hour away for those time cities do offer some important medical needs or some better shopping.

Best take a few days off and go vacation here and there in Nevada.


----------



## Bajabob (Oct 25, 2017)

*Moving to Vegas*



GMM said:


> Hello,
> We were thinking of renting/moving in the Las Vegas area. There's no rent control like there is in California.
> Has anyone experience their rent going up a lot?
> Which apartment complex is good to live at?


We lucked out on our move to Vegas. It was in 2012, when housing prices were abnormally low. So we bought a condo, and it has worked out well overall.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 26, 2017)

Knight said:


> Las Vegas like most large cities has areas that should be avoided. Other consideration's Las Vegas is vying for Amazon to build their headquarters in Vegas because of the projected 50,000 jobs that would bring. Toss in the Raiders football team relocating to Vegas and the population boom might not be what you would want. More than likely property values and cost to own or rent will rise.



Amazon jobs and the Raiders would attract a lot of young people, too, GMM.


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Amazon jobs and the Raiders would attract a lot of young people, too, GMM.



And that is good for lots of places too.   Waiting around for the wheel chair races is not very exciting at all.   My next move will likely be to a health related apartments or communities for older folks.   My wife is 87 and I am 84 so having doctors available would be nice.

My older brother and his wife were in some sort of location south of Fort Worth where they bought in to a nice apartment and as they grew older they were moved into medical watched area and finally to a medical care unit where nurses were on staff.   It all worked well for them and when needed an ambulance would take them to a hospital for watching and care, or final coverage prior to death.  Not in my ability to pay for but mentioning for those interested.   

I am in the process of writing a DNR, Do Not Resuscitate, and getting it witnessed and distributed.   I have no interest in spending my last 10 or so years in a wheel chair and watching the world go by.   That was how my mother went and I don't want to follow that path myself.   I have been blessed with my 84 years so far.

Look around and see what meets your considerations.


----------



## don89048 (Oct 26, 2017)

Knight said:


> Las Vegas like most large cities has areas that should be avoided. Other consideration's Las Vegas is vying for Amazon to build their headquarters in Vegas because of the projected 50,000 jobs that would bring. Toss in the Raiders football team relocating to Vegas and the population boom might not be what you would want. More than likely property values and cost to own or rent will rise.
> 
> Heat. No everyone is a fan of heat, maybe less understood is that high temps are not year round, just like ice & snow aren't. About 4 months out of the year heat & A/C aren't needed. 4 months heat & A/c vary. Then there is the 4 months of  high heat that both southern Nv. & Arizona enjoy.
> 
> You might want to check out places like Laughlin, Mesquite, or Pahrump as alternatives to what you are looking for.



I have to second Knight's opinion. Those smaller towns he mentions have a lower cost of living than Vegas and good infrastructure.  Laughlin is a bit far but the other two are only about an hour outside of Vegas if you want/need something from the big city.  I'm not so certain about 4 months without a/c or heat.  My experience is more like 1 month in spring and 1 in fall.


----------



## Bajabob (Oct 29, 2017)

We were fortunate in that when we were moving to Las Vegas, housing prices were abnormally low. It was the summer of 12. So we bought a condo, and that decision turned out to have been a good one


----------



## Lon (Oct 29, 2017)

take a look at Laughlin, Nev.    http://www.greatretirementspots.com/snapshot-laughlin-nevada.htm


----------



## don89048 (Jan 22, 2018)

My wife and I live in Pahrump, NV about 60 miles outside of Las Vegas.  For retirement it's a pretty good place though I'm not sure about renting here.  Buying a home is quite a bit cheaper than Las Vegas and you get more for your money.  There is a VA clinic, a small hospital, and a resonable numberr of doctors and dentists.  Shopping is limited:  Walmart, 2 supermarkets, 2 drug stores, a Home Depot and a bunch of small businesses are about it.  There are two 'fine dining' restaurants neither of which is particularly reliable.  There are 8 or 10 'cafe' type places for casual dining plus McDonalds, Burger King and the like if you care for that line.  There are at least 10 mobile home parks and an equal number of RV parks including a SKP park.  If anyone would like to know more I'd be happy to try to oblige.


----------

